# seeds



## luvdro (Jan 13, 2008)

hey i thinks some of these people that comes on these forums n speak about certain seed co. r representives of those co. so just because a person says that this co. is better than the:holysheep:  other i dont believe so i think thier just waiting on the next person to ripp off so they can pay their bills or buy some dro for themselves


----------



## kasgrow (Jan 13, 2008)

Just look at the names of the people making comments and their other post and you will quickly find out who you can trust on this site. Go with the popular seed vendors among many members for a little more peace of mind. I have had great results with dr.chronic but they aren't shipping to the states right now so I guess I have to find another site myself.


----------



## snuggles (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah the doc was nice but no more US shipments. I also have used bcseedking.com, and drchronic. Both of them have never let me down...BTW I live in the states. bc is canadian and I think the wwms guys are in the UK or somewhere in europe (not amsterdam I know that much).


----------

